

Why googlepages sucks - ideamonk

I believed its a service from a giant - google, so I would never have any problems keeping some images for my blog on it, I thought it would be atleast better than keeping images on imageshack and tinypic etc...
and this is what I get now - 
===================================================<p>The bandwidth or page view limit for this site has been exceeded and the page cannot be viewed at this time. Once the site is below the limit, it will once again begin serving as normal.
@ http://ideamonk.googlepages.com/widelogo.gif<p>===================================================<p>Now since I'm at a remote location, not near my desktop, I can't even see that banner I had put, neither does googlepages give any option to download the content I uploaded back, as I try to get back the picture from google pages, it gives bandwidth problem again. 
I guess my 9 mb presentation on natural vegetation of India went too popular as the google analytics shows. Maybe thats the cause.
But now what !?<p>1. What are the good places to host images to be used on a blog reliably?<p>2. Where can I upload a 9 mb zip file so that end users of my blog can download them without any hassles ?<p>3. Is googlepages reliable ? Eversince I put header banner etc on googlepages, my blog started taking too much time to show up... is googlepages really worth something ?
======
AppleX
How about Picasa for image hosting.. I upload files for my blog at freewebs
(though download from this site is slow).. i haven't used googlepages yet.. i
am still a beginner.. let me know your views..

